

Ask HN: How do you share code for stackoverflow questions. - rgovind

Often times, I stumble in my web development and need an expert to answer, so I ask on stackoveflow. However, explaining  a question without the other party recreating the situation is a tough problem. So, my question is...how do you share your code and development&#x2F;test environment with others on internet?<p>(Assume the code is open source..so no restrictions on sharing it).
======
wimplash
For questions in Java/JavaScript where the sample code can easily be boiled
down, I usually see that the inline code formatting is sufficient. For web-
related questions, usually involving HTML, CSS, and JavaScript, use
[http://jsfiddle.net](http://jsfiddle.net).

~~~
rgovind
Thanks. jsfiddle looks interesting. I will try it out. Unfortunately, for
HTML/CSS/Javascript, we cannot boil down code into small parts, given the
visual aspect of things. So, I agree with what you are saying.

